# 2002 330Ci Black Convertible Done



## Totoland (Nov 30, 2006)

This was a low mileage trade-in (30/k) that had the usual swirls and light scratching. Needed a good interior cleaning as well.

Process: Wash, clay, inspect, compound with wool pad, polish with 3M Dark Glaze and a black 3M pad, Ultrafina SE, and finally, the 3M Performance Finish was applied with a pc.

Nice and black with a long lasting finish:

In-Process pics



















Finished and outside! The car sold in 1 day!





































Now, I've got a MONSTER to do: 2000 740iL Black...

Toto


----------



## FMINUS (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow amazing restoration as usual!


----------



## SilverTE90 (Apr 5, 2005)

FMINUS said:


> Wow amazing restoration as usual!


I can see why it sold in one day. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

amazing!!!!!


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Great job really to bad the sun wasn't cooperating I'm sure that it looked much better.

Do you use wool pads a lot, at your cutting stage?

I have just ordered the edge wool pad for my rotary...I have the ole school ones that are like bonnets but they are a hassle to use


----------



## rafa7 (Sep 5, 2007)

very nice!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Totoland (Nov 30, 2006)

dboy11 said:


> Great job really to bad the sun wasn't cooperating I'm sure that it looked much better.
> 
> Do you use wool pads a lot, at your cutting stage?
> 
> I have just ordered the edge wool pad for my rotary...I have the ole school ones that are like bonnets but they are a hassle to use


dboy: most of the time, I prefer wool because it seems to produce better results in cutting/compounding, especially the newer Bimmers with a hard clear coat. Case in point: This 02 330Ci worked fine with wool, but a started on a black 2000 740iL that fought me with wool (the paint swirls would not work out). So on the 740iL, I used a foam cutting pad and 2 different compounds to complete the work (3M Extra Cut on one pass followed by 3M Perfect-It 3000 compound on another pad/pass)....tons of extra work but that combo did the trick.

Wool is definitely easier on the paint surface: it just doesn't produce the heat that a foam cutting pad does.

I have the Edge wool pads as well and like the system: I can go from wool to their foam instantly and the pad is always centered. I also have their smaller wool pads for headlights and curvy areas on bumpers, etc.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Totoland said:


> dboy: most of the time, I prefer wool because it seems to produce better results in cutting/compounding, especially the newer Bimmers with a hard clear coat. Case in point: This 02 330Ci worked fine with wool, but a started on a black 2000 740iL that fought me with wool (the paint swirls would not work out). So on the 740iL, I used a foam cutting pad and 2 different compounds to complete the work (3M Extra Cut on one pass followed by 3M Perfect-It 3000 compound on another pad/pass)....tons of extra work but that combo did the trick.
> 
> Wool is definitely easier on the paint surface: it just doesn't produce the heat that a foam cutting pad does.
> 
> I have the Edge wool pads as well and like the system: I can go from wool to their foam instantly and the pad is always centered. I also have their smaller wool pads for headlights and curvy areas on bumpers, etc.


Thanks I have the Edge system and like you I really like it...the centered pad is key!

I should have my wool pads next week.


----------

